# محافظات مصر و العواصم و الموانئ



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

محافظات مصر و العواصم و الموانئ

المحافظه ...عاصمتها ...المساحه 


القاهرة ...القاهرة... 214 
الإسكندرية ...الإسكندري...ة 2,679 
بورسعي...د بورسعي...د 72
السويس ...السويس ...17,840 
دمياط ...دمياط ...589 
الدقهلية ....المنصوره ...3,471 
الشرقية ...الزقازيق... 4,180 
القليوبية... بنها... 1,001 
كفرالشيخ ....كفرالشيخ... 3,437 
الغربية... طنطا... 1,942 
المنوفية... المنوفية... 1,532 
البحيرة... دمنهور ... 10,130 
الإسماعيلية... الإسماعيلي... 1,442 
الجيزة... الجيزة... 85,153 
بني سويف ...بني سويف... 1,322 
الفيوم...الفيوم ...1,827 
المنيا... المنيا... 2,262 
أسيوط ...أسيوط... 1,553 
قنا... قنا ...1,851 
سوهاج ...سوهاج ...1,547 
أسوان ...أسوان... 679
البحر الأحمر... الغردقة ...207,395 
الوادي الجديد ...الخارجة... 376,505
مطروح مرسى... مطروح... 212,112 
شمال سيناء ...العريش... 27
جنوب سيناء ...الطور ...33,140 

ستتحول مدينة الأقصر إلى محافظة قريبا.
المساحة الاجماليه 001,449كيلو متر مربع
لمعظم المحافظات كثافة سكانية تزيد على 1000 نسمة للكيلومتر المربع الواحد أما المحافظات الثلاث الكبرى فلها كثافة سكانية تقل عن 2 نسمة لكل كيلومتر مربع.

توجد لمصر عدة مؤانئ منها مؤانئ بحريه وموانئ جويه ومؤانئ بريه:.


- الطريق الى مصر - جوا
مطارات مصر الرئيسية: 

في مصر 6 مطارات رئيسية : 
مطار القاهرة الدولي ( صالتي وصول ) 
الإسكندريه : مطار النزهة
الأقصر , صعيد مصر
أسوان , صعيد مصر
الغردقه , البحر الأحمر
شرم الشيخ , جنوب سيناء 


- الطريق الى مصر - بحرًا
موانئ مصر الرئيسية : 

الاسكندريه ،البحر المتوسط
بورسعيد , البحر المتوسط
دمياط , البحر المتوسط
السويس , خليج السويس
نويبع , خليج العقبة
الغردقة , البحر الأحمر
سفاجا , البحر الأحمر
شرم الشيخ , البحر الأحمر . 

الطريق الى مصر - برا 

السلوم , الحدود الشمالية الغربية (من وإلى ليبيا). 
رفح , الحدود الشمالية الشرقيه​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" على المعلومات اخت فراشة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" على المعلومات اخت فراشة*
> 
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع حلو اوووووووووووووى وفيه معلومات مهمه​


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*ايه يا بت الوطنية الى نزلت عليكى دى
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## kajo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*المعلومات دى قديمه اووووووووووووووووى*

*من حوالى 6 سنين او اكتر *

*اولا محافظه الاقصر وعاصمتها الاقصر*
*محافظه حلوان وعاصمتها حلوان*
*محافظه السادس من اكتوبر وعاصمتها السادس من اكتوبر*

*مطار القاهره بيه اكتر من 5 صالات وصول*



*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوعك جميل وشكرا لتعبك 


ومتخديش فى بالك من رد كاجو 

كاجو غيران بس منك 

طنشى طنشى​​*


----------



## kajo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه


ماشى ياباشا 

ال غيران ال


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*كاجو انت بتفكر تشتم ولا اية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ايه يا بت الوطنية الى نزلت عليكى دى*
> *ميرسى يا قمر*


 تحيا مصر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع حلو اوووووووووووووى وفيه معلومات مهمه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

kajo قال:


> *المعلومات دى قديمه اووووووووووووووووى*
> 
> 
> *من حوالى 6 سنين او اكتر *
> ...




 شكرا على الاضافات العظيمة دي

بس تفتكر الموضوع مقتصر على الاربعة دول بس ؟​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

​


الانبا ونس قال:


> *
> موضوعك جميل وشكرا لتعبك​*
> 
> 
> ...




لا منا رديت علية ماتخافيش عليا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## mero_engel (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*انتي دخلتي قسم جغرافيا امتي يا فروشه*
*طلب مش تديني خبر *
*دا انا صحبتك برضه*
*وكنت هنفعك في المشوار دا *
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*زى السكر يا فووووووووووشى

ههههههههههههههههههههه


عسل بامانة 

هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *انتي دخلتي قسم جغرافيا امتي يا فروشه*
> 
> *طلب مش تديني خبر *
> *دا انا صحبتك برضه*
> ...




 ولا دخلتة ولا بحبة :11azy:

بس اهة تغيير بقى :t30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *زى السكر يا فووووووووووشى​*
> 
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> ...




 دا انتي اللي عسولة :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## kajo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شكرا على الاضافات العظيمة دي
> 
> بس تفتكر الموضوع مقتصر على الاربعة دول بس ؟[/center]


 

ومين قال انه مقتصر على المعلومات دى 

لا طبعا 

بس اهو ادينا حطينا كام معلومه اضافيه صح

ذودنا يعنى 

او عرفنا انها معلومات قديمه :t9:


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه الموجوع الجامد ده يا فراشه

تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> ايه الموجوع الجامد ده يا فراشه
> 
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر​





الله يسلمك يا غالية


----------

